# She's addicted to ketchup, but what's your addiction?



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/addicted-t...n-red-sauce-every-year-154148070.html#cHDzQpi


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, that's some ketchup addiction - I had a brother who loved ketchup but not to THAT extent.

Everyone here pretty much knows MY addiction as well - pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Raven (Mar 1, 2014)

I would think eating that much ketchup would be bad for her overall health
and would add on extra pounds.


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

Raven said:


> I would think eating that much ketchup would be bad for her overall health
> and would add on extra pounds.



Ya think?

Makes me sick just thinking about it. But my question was what is everybody elses addicition. Have you none?


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow, that's some ketchup addiction - I had a brother who loved ketchup but not to THAT extent.
> 
> Everyone here pretty much knows MY addiction as well - pepperoni pizza.



I think that is much more understandable. That girl is bonkers to put it mildly.


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

OK, I used to chew gum like some people smoke cigarettes. That happened years ago when I stopped smoking and it became a substitute. But recently I stopped as it wasn't doing my teeth any favors.

Chocolate has to be my addiction I'd say. And though I can go for a while without some, I always return to worship again at the cocoa bean altar. What I try for now is just a square of dark chocolate which is better for you then the other forms.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2014)

Chocolate here too. The real stuff, not the imitation stuff they sell out there. Hot Fudge Sundae, OMG.:love_heart:


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 1, 2014)

I guess I don't have any particular addiction. I love to snack, but not on any certain thing. Savory or sweet I'll eat it if it's natural.

I absolutely refuse to eat anything that has artificial sweetener in it.


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I guess I don't have any particular addiction. I love to snack, but not on any certain thing. Savory or sweet I'll eat it if it's natural.
> 
> I absolutely refuse to eat anything that has artificial sweetener in it.



I mean it's not just food that people get addicted to. Sometimes it's certain hobbies, behaviours, etc. If you haven't any tendencies along those lines then you just do not have an addictive personality.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 1, 2014)

Me think the biggest addiction in the US is television,I know a few that cant walk past a tv unless its turned on.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2014)

Falling asleep on TV very uncomfortable.
Real smart ass, aren't I?


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Chocolate here too. The real stuff, not the imitation stuff they sell out there. Hot Fudge Sundae, OMG.:love_heart:



Greetings fellow chocoholic. My name is Gloria and I am a chocoholic.layful:


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Falling asleep on TV very uncomfortable.
> Real smart ass, aren't I?



I think the true smart ass here is probably Phil.layful:...I think.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 1, 2014)

Gael said:


> I think the true smart ass here is probably Phil.layful:...I think.



He does have some competition....


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2014)

Gael said:


> Greetings fellow chocoholic. My name is Gloria and I am a chocoholic.layful:



At tonight's meeting, we all swore off chocolate for two weeks. I got as far as the malt shop and had a double hot fudge sundae.


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> At tonight's meeting, we all swore off chocolate for two weeks. I got as far as the malt shop and had a double hot fudge sundae.



Be strong brother! (look who's talking...Miss Chocolate Breath).


----------



## Falcon (Mar 1, 2014)

LOL   After viewing the comments on the original video,  I had to go back and get a closer look

at her nails.   I think she'd better lay off on the ketchup (Catsup?) something's making her a bit "chunky"

  shall we say?


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Me think the biggest addiction in the US is television,I know a few that cant walk past a tv unless its turned on.



You got that right! And in the UK as well I might add.


----------



## joanieb (Mar 1, 2014)

Used to be wine, but my addiction is now chocolate. I can go awhile without it, but if it's in my presence it is going to be eaten until all gone. I could go for a chocolate bunny right now - not a hollow one though.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 1, 2014)

Waves and women.  Both very beautiful and dangerous...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 1, 2014)

I think I have a very addictive personality.

Computer
Red wine
Dark chocolate
Brussel sprouts-roasted

It used to be cigarettes-5 packs a day (ugh). Quit cold turkey 25 years ago.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 2, 2014)

I go crazy for Oriental food. 
After I moved to Palm Bay, to my horror, I learned there just aren't any Asian restaurants in my area.
I've had to learn to cook the stuff at home. 
Yep, I make dumplings, egg rolls, fried rice, sweet & sour dishes and pot stickers. 
Mostly Chinese recipes, but a few Korean too.
My favorite Asian dish? It's a salad called Som Tan.
It has garlic, brown sugar, jalapeno, fish sauce, lime juice, tomato & cucumber. YUMMY!!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 2, 2014)

I`ve always liked brussel sprouts OK-no more or less than any other veggie. But thenI heard about roasting them-in a cast iron skillet. OMG-best things ever! Even my 35 yo daughter who has always HATED brussel sprouts decided to try one one night at my house. She was hooked. Thinks they are better than candy. The cast iron skillet is the key though...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 2, 2014)

Myoldest daughter was addicted to ice for the longest time-I think she`s over it now. It comes from being severely anemic. From the time she gave birth to her oldest and had complications resulting in severe anemia,she was an "ice chewer". Didn`t stop until they finally gave her iron infusions a few years later.


----------



## Gael (Mar 2, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Myoldest daughter was addicted to ice for the longest time-I think she`s over it now. It comes from being severely anemic. From the time she gave birth to her oldest and had complications resulting in severe anemia,she was an "ice chewer". Didn`t stop until they finally gave her iron infusions a few years later.



That's interesting as often they discover people crave substances because it turns out they're deficient in something. I bet that ketchup queen has something similar going on if she was tested.


----------



## Gael (Mar 2, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`ve always liked brussel sprouts OK-no more or less than any other veggie. But thenI heard about roasting them-in a cast iron skillet. OMG-best things ever! Even my 35 yo daughter who has always HATED brussel sprouts decided to try one one night at my house. She was hooked. Thinks they are better than candy. The cast iron skillet is the key though...



That's so funny. In the UK sprouts as they refer to them are traditional as part of the Christmas dinner and endless jokes are made about them.
I always liked brussel sprouts as they call them in the US. Baby head cabbages!
And how you cook them does add or detract from their taste.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 2, 2014)

Gael said:


> That's so funny. In the UK sprouts as they refer to them are traditional as part of the Christmas dinner and endless jokes are made about them.
> I always liked brussel sprouts as they call them in the US. Baby head cabbages!
> And how you cook them does add or detract from their taste.



That`s very true! Overcooked,brussel sprouts become very bitter. I should really say overboiled they become bitter-when you roast them in a cast iron skillet,you can let them go a little black and crunchy and Yummmm,they are awesome!


----------



## Gael (Mar 2, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I think I have a very addictive personality.
> 
> Computer
> Red wine
> ...


If you could quit nicotine cold then you may have an addicitive personality but you also have some great will power as well.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 2, 2014)

I like Brussels sprouts too but have never had much luck growing them. I think I might try them this year as a fall crop.

I also smoked cigarettes. Started as a teenager and quit cold turkey 18 years ago.


----------



## Gael (Mar 2, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I like Brussels sprouts too but have never had much luck growing them. I think I might try them this year as a fall crop.
> 
> I also smoked cigarettes. Started as a teenager and quit cold turkey 18 years ago.



Good on you! These cold turkey stoppers impress me. Nicotine is so terribly addictive.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't have any read addictions now, except to good food and rich desserts.  Not truly an addiction in the sense, because I've been able to control my portions much better than when I was younger...only way I avoid the dreaded diabetes...don't wanna go there.

 I smoked over a pack a day of Marlboros for around 15 years back in the day, but quit (cold turkey too) over 30 years ago.  Still liked smoking when I quit, but I did it to avoid health problems in my old age...don't want to tempt the hand of fate.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I think I have a very addictive personality.
> It used to be cigarettes-5 packs a day (ugh). Quit cold turkey 25 years ago.



WOW Mrs. Robinson, now THAT's some heavy smoking...kudos for dropping that habit before it dropped you! :cheers:  There was a short period of time when I was working a night shift, and back then we were able to smoke in the building, while we worked.  I was creeping up toward 2 packs in that time period, and I thought that was bad.  I bet you felt soooo much better when you left them behind. :love_heart:


----------



## Gael (Mar 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't have any read addictions now, except to good food and rich desserts.  Not truly an addiction in the sense, because I've been able to control my portions much better than when I was younger...only way I avoid the dreaded diabetes...don't wanna go there.
> 
> I smoked over a pack a day of Marlboros for around 15 years back in the day, but quit (cold turkey too) over 30 years ago.  Still liked smoking when I quit, but I did it to avoid health problems in my old age...don't want to tempt the hand of fate.



Another cold turkey person!! This site has some strong individuals!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2014)

Gael said:


> Another cold turkey person!! This site has some strong individuals!



Yes it does Gael ...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/2429-Quit-Smoking-for-Mature-Adults


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 2, 2014)

It still amazes me that I could have possibly smoked that many cigarettes a day but, back then,you could smoke anywhere-work,restaurants,even hospitals. When I was in the hospital after having my son 34 years ago,the nurse brought him to me from the nursery and saw my ashtray sitting on the tray/table and asked (in horror) "Are these all YOURS?!?" I said yes and she turned right around and said "I`m not leaving you your baby then". And she didn`t. Can`t say as I blame her now. Weird thing was that I could easily quit when pregnant-it made me really sick-but the second the kids were born,I was right back at it. Stupid.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2014)

My Army days:
Up at 4:00 am. Smoke
Do a few minutes of PE and smoke
Wait in line for 20 minutes for chow and smoke.
More PE and smoke
Off for a 5 mile, full pack hike. Army regulations say 5 minutes rest every hour, smoke
Spend afternoon in motor pool class and every hour, smoke
Off for evening chow and wait in line and smoke
Go over to day room for a beer and a little pool, really smoke
Go back to Barracks, go to Latrine and have a smoke
Fives minutes till lights out and just enough time for another damn cigarette.

After I left the service in 58, I smoked until 1999. It's too late now for me but thank God none of my kids smoke.


----------



## Bee (Mar 2, 2014)

I smoke roll ups and have no intention of giving up.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 2, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I like Brussels sprouts too but have never had much luck growing them. I think I might try them this year as a fall crop.



They flourish along the central coast.  Must love the climate like artichokes.


----------



## Bee (Mar 2, 2014)

In some of the farm shops here, sprouts are sold on stalks and they are the best rather than buying them loose.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 2, 2014)

I like Brussels sprouts, steamed with Alfredo cheese sauce poured over them.  But I usually steam them out in the garage

on a little electric hot plate.


----------



## Gael (Mar 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes it does Gael ...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/2429-Quit-Smoking-for-Mature-Adults




Whoa! Well, the truth shall set you free and all that!


----------



## Bee (Mar 2, 2014)

Gael said:


> They're common in the UK and Ireland. Cheaper and stronger unless you use a filter thingie with it.
> 
> Did my own rollups during the hippie era though. That's another story for another day!



I use tips with mine otherwise I would end up with a mouthful of tobacco, like cigarettes it depend which tobacco you buy for strength, I buy quite mild tobacco.


----------



## RedRibbons (Mar 2, 2014)

Gael said:


> I mean it's not just food that people get addicted to. Sometimes it's certain hobbies, behaviours, etc. If you haven't any tendencies along those lines then you just do not have an addictive personality.



I don't believe I have an addictive personality, as a whole. I have however, become quite obsessed with a few things. One of them was rose gardening. I ended up with over 150 roses planted, and spent most of my time planting, and caring for them. I got over that one. I was also obsessed with freelance writing, but had a lot of articles, stories published in several national magazines, plus, I have published two books. I consider those two positive obsessions.

I then became obsessed with a particular web site. I was on that site for several years. The site went all to hell after it was sold to another company. Cyber bullies and trolls are rampant there, and nothing is done about it. I consider that one a bad obsession. I have gotten over it.


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> I don't believe I have an addictive personality, as a whole. I have however, become quite obsessed with a few things. One of them was rose gardening. I ended up with over 150 roses planted, and spent most of my time planting, and caring for them. I got over that one. I was also obsessed with freelance writing, but had a lot of articles, stories published in several national magazines, plus, I have published two books. I consider those two positive obsessions.
> 
> I then became obsessed with a particular web site. I was on that site for several years. The site went all to hell after it was sold to another company. Cyber bullies and trolls are rampant there, and nothing is done about it. I consider that one a bad obsession. I have gotten over it.



I'd say you do display the characteristics of an obsessive. But happily what you mainly choose to focus on seems all positives.

I think sometimes great achievments come via peoples obsessions too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2014)

Gael said:


> I think sometimes great achievments come via peoples obsessions too.



Very true. Look at many of the most famous inventors - had they not been obsessive we wouldn't have half the technology we have now. 

Many people become obsessive with their hobbies. Myself, I used to collect matchbooks, business cards, books - you name it, at one time or another I probably collected them, cataloged them and placed them in alphabetical order. 

Now I just collect dust.


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Very true. Look at many of the most famous inventors - had they not been obsessive we wouldn't have half the technology we have now.
> 
> Many people become obsessive with their hobbies. Myself, I used to collect matchbooks, business cards, books - you name it, at one time or another I probably collected them, cataloged them and placed them in alphabetical order.
> 
> Now I just collect dust.



You're dead on. I think we don't acknowlege that it's an obsession when it results in a great result. To be completely dedicated to the extreme in the pursuit of a worthy end can be construed as an obsession or a noble dedication I guess.


----------

